# using 338.18 with 62311-59



## londie64 (Jul 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if it's proper coding to change the diagnosis for 62311-59 in order to get it paid. We are getting these denied by BC/BS stating they would like a post op diagnosis.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 7, 2009)

*62311*



londie64 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's proper coding to change the diagnosis for 62311-59 in order to get it paid. We are getting these denied by BC/BS stating they would like a post op diagnosis.



I noticed the 59 modifier. Are you doing multiple procedures or multiple injections? Reason I'm asking is 62311 can only be reported once per region, not per injection.


----------



## FractalMind (Jul 7, 2009)

Londie64, you can use 338.18 for 62311-59 if the spinal shot was given for post-operative pain mgmt after a surgery, these injections are very common with TKR, THR and other surgeries.

Erika.


----------

